# Help with identifying model bike?



## necalj (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, I need a little help. I got the bike from a friend, I would like to know what the bike model.
On the bike nowhere sticker that says model, writes only brand Canonnondale but which model?
Does anyone can through pictures that I post, identify and tells me what is the model? 


Thanks for the help.


I apologize for my bad English.




Nikola from Serbia


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like an earlier model CAAD. There's no "CAAD x" on the frame anywhere? What is the lettering on the fork?

Cannondale may have had different decals for different parts of the world. If the fork says "Slice ultra" then that dates it to no earlier than 2003. Meaning also probably a CAAD 5 or 6. Based on the information so far, that would be my guess.

Cannondale used the same frame across several levels of groupset and wheels. And of course those things can easily have been changed over the years. What are the shifters and derailleurs? Crankset looks non-original.

More and better photos would help.


----------



## necalj (Feb 21, 2015)

On the frame nowhere write "CAD x", nothing just Cannondale and made in USA.
On the fork writes "Slice Prodigy". Derailleurs are Shimano ultegra, and shifters are no name , yes crankset is non-original, no name (on original write "cannondale"). 
I don't know, this bike creates the impression that the assembled outside the series.
I will try tomorrow per day to make better photos. Thanks anyway


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OK that helps. I'm now saying 2002 CAAD 5 (frame type) R2000 (Ultegra group) is my best guess.

Cannondale Bicycle Corp. - R2000 Si

I can add that I have a CAAD 5 frame and it's still to this day a seriously nice, stiff frame. Your fork was made by TIME. 25mm tires are good on this frame.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

It's definitely a CAAD4 frame as the CAAD5 has internal headset bearings. Looks like someone bought it as a frame and fork and built it to their liking.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes CAAD 4. What was I thinking? 

Assuming that is a 1 1/8" fork, and not a 1" with an adapter, then that places the vintage in the 2000-2002 range. Before this were all quill stems, and after those years the fork changed to a "Slice Ultra" variety. If it's a bunch of non-original parts then it's hard to say much more. Here's a 2001 R600 as an example http://web.archive.org/web/20061016000226/http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/01/ce/model-1RR6D.html


----------



## necalj (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, my bike is CAAD4, thank you all, regards to all.


----------

